# Edge fork on Look frame to change rake??



## tv_vt (Aug 30, 2007)

Thinking about putting a 40mm raked Edge 2.0 fork on my 481sl frame to increase the trail slightly (from 52mm to 55mm). Have no idea if it would be worth the trouble, though. Anyone else ever put an Edge fork on a Look frame? If so, why...?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

There's more to figuring the trail than just the fork offset. If the fork length is not the same, then the head tube angle will be different. A 10mm length difference creates about a .5 degree change to the HTA. That could cancel out or double the expected change to the trail.


----------

